# My first router dovetail jig



## christherookie (Jan 22, 2010)

I'd like to purchase a dovetail jig for use with my router. Most of the work will be for making small boxes. The Porter Cable 4210 looks like it would be good. Any other recommendations? I'm not looking to spend a lot while at the same time, I don't want to buy a piece of junk that causes me problems. It's something I'd probably use once a month - I tend to do one project a month.

Thanks!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/PORTER-CABLE-4210-12-Inch-Dovetail-Jig/dp/B0006AAS8I

not a bad price … they are very fussy to set up :<))


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

The Porter Cable would be a good dovetail jig. Only doing one box a month it would be faster to cut them by hand. the PC jig is much easier to set up if you know how to cut by hand then you have a better idea of which movement does what with the joint.


----------



## christherookie (Jan 22, 2010)

I've considered that but have no experience with hand-cutting. I've just checked a few articles and it seems like that's easy enough. Any recommendations on chisels or the right saw?



> The Porter Cable would be a good dovetail jig. Only doing one box a month it would be faster to cut them by hand. the PC jig is much easier to set up if you know how to cut by hand then you have a better idea of which movement does what with the joint.
> 
> - johnstoneb


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I have a PC jig. It is a great tool for the money in my opinion. You can make some pretty boxes with one. Just need to read the instructions close and do a few practice runs. You should be able to get it set up quite quickly I believe. I have a couple of the older 690 PC routers with the collets and all that. Nice tools. Had them for some time now and they have been reliable.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Check out Leigh's jig. They are more expensive but you can also do a lot more with them. You can find them used for a decent price. Check the "For Sale" forum thread. I'm planning to to sell my superjig 12 and upgrade to a DR4 later this year and I will definitely put it on the thread.


----------



## whiteshoecovers (Jun 7, 2015)

I just bought the Leigh RTJ400. I never attempted dovetails prior, and first ones out of the box were just about flawless. Really easy to set up too. It's expensive but I'm glad I splurged on it, now ALL future drawer projects will be DT, that's pretty nice.


----------



## Markmh1 (Mar 9, 2017)

There are videos with John Von Wald using the Porter Cable jig.

I would recommend you watch these. One is for through dovetails, the other for half blind. Watch these before you spend the money.

I owned a PC jig for a while. I found the jig to be out of square. I imagine for small projects you wouldn't notice this. I've had much better results with the Keller jig, but this only does through dovetails. I own a Leigh but I haven't used it yet, I keep reaching for the Keller.

Mark


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

For small boxes, incra original jig works well. I use it much more than my PC 4210…but I only have one template with the PC


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

I like the Keller jig. Simple to use once you get it set up.


----------



## Sparks500 (Jun 30, 2017)

and the Keller can be used on a router table.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

My jig and all of the templates are sitting on a shelf covered in dust. I'm doing DT's maybe every couple of months and never really in a production quantity, generally 1 or 2 drawers in a table or so. Once I took the dive and started a few practice joints I found I'm much quicker and accurate going by hand.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a leigh D40 and all accessories for sale $300 + shipping


----------

